# Hasbean Beans



## Filthy_rich85

I'm going to order some new beans from hasbean tomorrow, any recommendations?


----------



## Glenn

Try Bolivia Finca Loayza - Caramel texture, lime acidity and sweet with a punch (probably the cherry notes)

Lovely as an espresso but sings in milk (not too much milk though)


----------



## Camping

Monsoon Malabar

Taken from Hasbean: "Not everyone's bag this one, though I know that some of you adore it, and for you this will be one of the greatest examples of this coffee."

I love it, but you might not


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks Glenn, I will give it a shot


----------



## Filthy_rich85

I'm not the biggest fan of monsooned malabar, but this may be due to rubbish beans, if I'm ever feel daring I may order some


----------



## espresso_a_day

+1 for Hasbean's Monsoon Malabar. It is great.


----------



## DonRJ

I love monsooned malabar, Sadie really does not, as someone else on the forum said "it is the marmite of coffee beans". But you have to try it to see which way you flip.


----------



## Camping

Haha, I hadn't read that about the Marmite, but I guess it holds some relevance.


----------



## ian3193

The Bolivia Finca Loayza makes a great brew, I find it difficult to describe as it doesn't leap & grab you like some do. Its really complex, toffee but citrus in the same mouth full. You should give the Machacamarca de Berenguela a go as well. Steve @ Hasbean raves about it & to be honest I can see why its got the lot! Caramel and chocolate as well as the citrus, but its so balanced, no one flavor over rides another.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Thanks for the help guys. So I have ordered El Salvador Alaska Bourbon and Bolivia Finca Loayza which should be here tomorrow, Saturday at the latest


----------



## Joe Coelho

The Blake Blend is nice


----------



## Camping

Blake Blend's alright, although it's not an all too exciting cup I think.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Beans arrived today, I haven't tried the El Salvador Alaska Bourbon yet but I must thank Glenn for recommending the Bolivia Finca Loayza, it's a spectacular bean with some rich flavours.


----------



## Camping

Noted, I might try the Bolivia Finca Loayza, especially because it's an exclusive bean.


----------



## DonRJ

I have also just dipped into the Loayza as of this morning, very nice with a 15g basket but I reckon even better with a bigger one so will use my Synesso tomorrow. Morning is latte time and I think the updose will hit the mark.


----------



## RvB

Another thanks for the Bolivia Finca Loayza recommendation, excellent tasting beans.


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Loayza is a smashing bean, extremely happy with it

I can also recommend the El Salvador Alaska Bourbon some lovely notes of caramel and dark cherry

Now when I go into my cupboard I am seriously torn between the 2 beans


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

So far I have tried the Jailbreak Kicker and Bolivia Finca Loayza and of those I like the Loayza best. However, I would say that all of them seem to have a particular sharp top note to them (fruity, acidic) and, judging by the descriptions, the ones I have yet to try (Blake and Jabberwocky) sound similar. While interesting I think I prefer my espresso on the chocolatey, caramel side (my wife certainly does) and so I will probably return to the 'old faithful' Extract Espresso.


----------



## RolandG

Jabberwocky has certainly got an acidic bite, but the Blake hasn't got too much. If you like low acidity espresso (that's my preference as well) then I'd very much recommend the Sol Nascente from Hasbean (chocolates & nuts - probably my favourite espresso & milk combo so far) or the Acetenango.


----------



## sandykt

I can recommend the Costa Rica Finca de Licho, sweet with honey, I've just ordered some more


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

Thank you Roland and Sandy for your recommendations. I have since moved on to the Blake and I agree this one is not too acidic. It has thus become the preferred Hasbean blend in this household, so far. I can honestly say I really disliked the Kicker and Jabberwocky now fills me with a certain degree of trepidation. Does anyone else find Kicker a little too challenging?


----------



## RolandG

I've had a couple of great shots of kicker, but it really is as Steve intends - a challenge. With my Gaggia, I think my great shots require a lot of luck. I suspect a professional machine (or a more prosumer machine than mine?) would be a lot more consistent (I seem to remember extraction temperature is a major factor in acidity). For reference purposes, the kicker recommendations I got from steve was for a low dose (16g ish) and a tight pull (I seem to remember 26g ish worked reasonably well).


----------



## pendragoncs

Can't say i'm pulling good shots every time with my Classic or that i have a particularly good palat at the moment but the addition of beans from HasBean has certainly helped.

I've just placed my second order with them but so far i've had...

Bolivia Finca Machacamarca De Berengula 2011 - Really really nice coffee but at £6 a bag not really an everyday coffee or not one i'd get out for guests

Blake Espresso Blend - Nice and seemed to be quiet consistant when used, this is a possible contender my everyday coffee.

Jailbreak Espresso Blend Mk2 - Also nice but maybe on occasions its been a bit bitter, probably my technique but not as consistant as the Blake.

On the way as part of my second order are and these have been based on some recommendations i've seen..

Blake Espresso Blend - Gonna have on the go for when i want a quick coffee or want to knock up a Latte for the wife.

Brazil Fazenda Sol Nascente Natural

Costa Rica Finca de Licho 2010-2011

Jason


----------



## sandykt

I would be interested to hear your views on the Costa Rica Finca de Licho when you've started dialling in etc.


----------



## Scouser

Just working my way through starter pack, loayza, very nice indeed. Blake and jailbreak I've had before and like. Jabberwocky... Ok, kicker im struggling with.. Just got the fortnightly special from coffee bean shop and had my first cup of Rwanda A grade, very nice...


----------



## PaulN

Glad i stumbled across this thread. I was pointed to Hasbean from a fellow forum and currently im on Kicker. I really like it. Really get the lemon and sherbet. It sometimes is a little much and a nice chocolate one sounds good.

Im about to place an order so may go for a couple suggested here..

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## RoloD

At the risk of being sacrilegious, I've not been that impressed by Blake and Jailbreak. Call me old-fashioned, but I'm not sure I want lemon and sherbet in my coffee cup - basically I prefer a more traditional Italian-style espresso - what my girlfriend calls coffee-flavoured coffee (I actually prefer Happy Donkey Classic Italian at half the price of Hasbean blends).

Blake, I found a bit muddy, Jailbreak - clean, interesting, but not enough, well, coffee flavour for me. On the other hand, I loved Square Mile's Christmas Blend - haven't tried their winter blend yet.


----------



## profspudhed

well i bought my first two bags last week, normally a bag lasts me a week, however ive already killed both of my has bean bags, i bought the sumatra raja batak lintong and the bolivia finca loayza, normally im a big fan of asian coffees so i expected the sumatra to be my preferred brew but boy was i wrong, the bolivia shines, even with my 3rd rate machine i was very impressed, ill be having a hard time not buying another bag next time i go but ive promised myself ill try something different each time, but that in itself is a killer, picking only 2 or 3 bags at a time out (although i already have instructions from friends to collect for them next time i go, ill probably be coming away with about 2kg!!)


----------



## PaulN

I seriously dont drink enough coffee!!!!!!!

Im now worrying about my 4 new bags of beans going off.... lol


----------



## RoloD

I'm coming to the conclusion that HasBean just roasts a little too light for my taste. Haven't tried Blake Mk2 yet. Is it much different from Blake Mk1 ?

Currently on Square Mile Winter espresso. Anyone else tried this? I think it's fantastic.


----------



## 20Eyes

I'm about 3/4 through my first bag of SM's Winter Espresso - enjoying it very much indeed. It makes an excellent base for cappuccino also.

Tend to share your view re. Has Bean, I use for them for all my UK purchases of green beans as their service and quality is always faultless and I do prefer to roast them a shade or two darker than their house roasts tend to be.


----------



## Wando64

Has anyone here tried the Aranquan Peaberry from Hasbean? I have a bag open right now and I find it unbearably bitter (as an espresso) and not in a nice way. Kind of a very weird after-taste. Is it something I am doing wrong or is it just that this coffee disagree with me? How do you find it?


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Haven't tried it yet I'm afraid but usually I increase the dose by 0.5g at a time if I find a bean too bitter. How much are you dosing at the moment? Be good to know your extraction weight and volume as well.


----------



## Wando64

The dose is exactly 20g, the extracted coffee weight is 40g to 43g in anything between 26 to 30 seconds. In my ignorance I would have instinctively reduced the dosage to reduce bitterness, not the opposite as you suggest. I'll give it a try. By the way the pungent bitter taste is also very much present from smelling the beans in the bag which tells me it is a characteristic of this coffee, or this particular bag of it.


----------



## Wando64

I should add that with 20g of coffee I pull two single espressos of approx 43g. (as opposed to one single double espresso)


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Hmmmm... 20g is quite a large dose already. Maybe you should go the other way. I usually start at 16g and work my way up but rarely get past 18g. Is that 43g x 2? I've been researching extraction weight a bit recently and 1:1.5 seems to be a good place to start so maybe try and aim for 30-35g total extraction weight from 20g. I do this by pulling my shot into a glass sitting on my scales. Then I can cut it when the extraction weight has been acheived. Sometimes you end up cutting it at around the 18 second mark but then you just grind a bit coarser for the next shot or change the dose. You can change the ratio as well i.e. 1:1.4 or 1:1:6.


----------



## PaulN

Hi All,

Ready for another order and needs some ideas.

So far ive had:

First Order

Jailbreak Espresso Blend Mk3

Blake Espresso Blend Mk2

Kicker Espresso Blend

Jabberwocky Espresso Blend Mk3

Second Order

Nicaragua Limoncillo 2010-2011

El Salvador Alaska Bourbon 2010-2011

Brazil Fazenda Sol Nascente Pulped Natural

Bolivia Finca Loayza 2011

Third Order

Bolivia Finca Bolinda 2011

Bolivia Finca Machacamarca De Berengula 2011

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2011

El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon

I prefer the lighter bean and been impressed although maybe not wowed by the beans in my second order. Some of the first order i didnt enjoy too much.

So I like chocolate, toffee, caramel type flavours if that helps.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## garydyke1

Sticking with Hasbean?

Finca La Fany Bourbon is pure sweet sticky chocolate/caramel, great espresso. Had this at IMM Live.

Cafetalera Zamorana Honey Processed sounds like a great new one tempted myself.

Finca Bolinda sounds right up your street! Not cheap tho

Cooperative San Ignacio is a bargain & the beans I cut my teeth on the Gaggia with (me as a true amateur still couldnt ruin it)

Away from Hasbean I recom'd Drop Coffee Barista Champ 2011 blend

..and there is always the group-buy from Coffee Collective to consider : )


----------



## PaulN

Hi,

Yep I like the way Steve runs things, decent bloke and smooth business......

Good call on the beans btw I popped him a quick email and got recommended these:

Bolivia Finca Bolinda 2011

Bolivia Finca Machacamarca De Berengula 2011

Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural 2011

El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon

I also Ordered a Presso Coffee Maker from him too.......... fancied it for work..

Might even get them tomorrow or wednesday so will pop a pic or 2 up of the hand press coffee maker.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## garydyke1

Sounds good Paul.

Couldnt agree more about Steve. Probably why I source at least 80% of my beans from Hasbean


----------



## stavros

I've just submitted an order from Hasbean. I've read about and watched some In My Mug videos and like PaulN above, plumped for Finca Loayza and Finca La Fany Bourbon. They both sound like they should be to my tastes, but I've never had a single origin before. Looking forward to seeing how different they are to the blends I've had recently (Jailbreak, James Gourmet Formula 6 and Origin seasonal espresso). Is there anything I should know/prepare differently?


----------



## stavros

Quick update. These two beans were very good, as some of you know already. I think the initial difference I found between single origin and blended was the flavours seemed more "tuned in", there was nothing hiding behind other flavours. Not that either were one dimensional but simpler perhaps. I don't know if I'm expressing this very well! The Loayza was stunning, one of the nicest espressos I've had. Full stop. The La Fany was really good and had a beautiful mouthfeel but overall seemed less complex, and to me at times actually too sweet (perhaps I'm extracting too short?).


----------



## crispy

Just received a couple of bags from Hasbean (swift service as usual) - Bolivia Finca Loayza + Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Bourbon Pulped Natural...

the roasting date on the bag states 22nd, which was the day of order... anyone have any thoughts on how long to let this rest or even whether it is necessary to do so...?


----------



## garydyke1

I had this > Bolivia Finca Loayza

really really good, it made the best espresso id tried (until the Drop Coffee WBC 2011 blend arrived and that was different class!).

For me it peaked about 7-10 days after roasting and was noticably dull after about 18 days. By day 5 the bag had inflated quite a bit but I resisted for another 2 days.


----------



## crispy

I have heard good things about the Loayza on here so thought I would give it a try...

will try and hold off as you did, although knowing it is a good coffee will make it harder







... will go for the WBC blend next, providing it is still available (fingers crossed)...


----------



## Jez H

I've had a Hasbean £20 voucher burning a hole in my pocket since Christmas. Gone for these 2 & they sound bang on:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-chelelektu-natural

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-ana-sora-guji-natural

Anybody tried them via Aeropress & care to share thoughts, brew tips etc?


----------



## the_partisan

Has anyone tried the Has Bean Yemen coffee? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/yemen-haraaz-red-cherry-natural Sounds quite different and interesting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

the_partisan said:


> Has anyone tried the Has Bean Yemen coffee? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/yemen-haraaz-red-cherry-natural Sounds quite different and interesting.


Had some brewed for me in a cafe . Filter notes were spot on with the exception of pepper , didn't get that.


----------



## Elcee

Hasbean have recently announced four new blends they're producing: http://www.hasblog.co.uk/big-news-new-blends

I'm definitely intrigued to try Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## MildredM

Elcee said:


> Hasbean have recently announced four new blends they're producing: http://www.hasblog.co.uk/big-news-new-blends
> 
> I'm definitely intrigued to try Dark Side of the Moon


Lovely jubbly indeed!


----------



## filthynines

Am I right in thinking that the espresso starter pack used to be 5 x 250g for £20? Still very good value at 4 for £20, mind. And we did get a full explanation of price changes some time ago.


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> Am I right in thinking that the espresso starter pack used to be 5 x 250g for £20? Still very good value at 4 for £20, mind. And we did get a full explanation of price changes some time ago.


I can't recall but £20 for 4 is indeed good value.


----------



## filthynines

I might be wrong but I think it used to be Jailbreak, Blake, Kicker, Jabberwocky, and a single origin.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

filthynines said:


> Am I right in thinking that the espresso starter pack used to be 5 x 250g for £20? Still very good value at 4 for £20, mind. And we did get a full explanation of price changes some time ago.


Yes, as per Stanic comments. It used to be 5 bags.


----------



## Wes78

@MildredM are these open yet then Mildred?, mine are calling my name haha


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> @MildredM are these open yet then Mildred?, mine are calling my name haha


Did someone call my name!!

Tonight's the night


----------



## MildredM

This morning's the morning!

Thank you Juan Jose Ernesto Menéndez Argüello and Hasbean for a great blend. Clean and sparkling and fruity but not overly so. Like it.

18.5g through the 'Hubby powered on demand grinder', 28secs, 38g.


----------



## MildredM

Road tested these too.

I'm not very good at describing tastes so I will borrow Ian's quote when he tried his: 'Mmmmm this is [email protected]@dy good'!


----------



## eddie57

MildredM said:


> Road tested these too.
> 
> I'm not very good at describing tastes so I will borrow Ian's quote when he tried his: 'Mmmmm this is [email protected]@dy good'!


what size cups are those mildredm?


----------



## MildredM

eddie57 said:


> what size cups are those mildredm?


They're the Inker 6oz

https://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/inker-cups/products/inker-luna-red-flat-white-cup-and-saucer-6oz-copy


----------



## Wes78

The beans are open Mildred!

Glad they're tasty, bloody good will do for me!


----------



## Rom

I've just ordered 2 x espresso starter packs. So I've got 500g of each one to play with


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

I've also just ordered the espresso starter pack, along with a bag of Dark Side. As I'm single dosing from frozen, does anyone have any opinions of how long these want to rest post roast? ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> I've also just ordered the espresso starter pack, along with a bag of Dark Side. As I'm single dosing from frozen, does anyone have any opinions of how long these want to rest post roast? 


You can't go wrong with 7 days for espresso for most beans


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Mrboots2u said:


> You can go wrong with 7 days for espresso for most beans


I usually aim for a week as its a fairly safe bet. I just wondered if any of these were a bit of a curveball and worked best with a particularly short/long rest


----------



## slamm

Received my first Hasbean order this morning and already had a lovely V60 of the La Serrania SC Decaf. Despite being only 3 days post roast it was really good. Lovely balance and acidity and wouldn't have known it was decaf, really only the lack of buzz after effect gives it away.


----------



## MildredM

I had to check back here at my comment for the White Dwarf blend. We had it earlier today, it wasn't '[email protected]@@y good' at all. We took a slurp and both of us went 'yeuk'. I'm not sure what happened. Everything was pretty much the same as the other day re grind, time etc. I just can't have got everything 'really right' somehow.


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> I had to check back here at my comment for the White Dwarf blend. We had it earlier today, it wasn't '[email protected]@@y good' at all. We took a slurp and both of us went 'yeuk'. I'm not sure what happened. Everything was pretty much the same as the other day re grind, time etc. I just can't have got everything 'really right' somehow.


...Slightly weirdly, I had this same experience with my second go at the decaf! I couldn't work out what could have gone wrong, I thought maybe a rogue 'bad' bean had tainted it or something. It seemed ok at first but it got progressively bleurgh until I had to ditch it. Eventually I could see under the foam that the Oatly had curdled! Not nice but was glad it wasn't the beans. Think I'll be going back to milk as I always end up throwing half of it away. Don't suppose you had milk but either way hope you get back on track with the White Dwarf!


----------



## MildredM

slamm said:


> ...Slightly weirdly, I had this same experience with my second go at the decaf! I couldn't work out what could have gone wrong, I thought maybe a rogue 'bad' bean had tainted it or something. It seemed ok at first but it got progressively bleurgh until I had to ditch it. Eventually I could see under the foam that the Oatly had curdled! Not nice but was glad it wasn't the beans. Think I'll be going back to milk as I always end up throwing half of it away. Don't suppose you had milk but either way hope you get back on track with the White Dwarf!


Oho! Curdled Oatly - double-yeuck! . . . oddly enough we were using that Cravendale SS milk this am. Tonight it was back to the regular organic Tesco SS and although it was a different bean we certainly didn't have that bleugh taste. Ian reminded me we've had this happen before with Cravendale . . .

Probably totally coincidental, of course!


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> Oho! Curdled Oatly - double-yeuck! . . . oddly enough we were using that Cravendale SS milk this am. Tonight it was back to the regular organic Tesco SS and although it was a different bean we certainly didn't have that bleugh taste. Ian reminded me we've had this happen before with Cravendale . . .


The strange thing was that I had already ditched one dose of Oatly from an older carton that didn't foam up properly with the frother - usually a tell tale sign that it's on it's way to going off although I can't tell by the taste - so this was from a fresh carton! But I guess I didn't properly clean out the glass I use to microwave it in so it must have got contaminated enough by the old stuff to curdle. Quite surprising really, or maybe something's not quite right with the new carton. Will find out soon enough with tomorrow's brew!


----------



## slamm

MildredM said:


> . . . oddly enough we were using that Cravendale SS milk this am.


Come to think of it... I tried Cravendale SS a while back and seem to remember it went off quite quickly compared to my usual Sainsbury's SS. Although I think I might have slightly preferred it, apart from experimenting with Oatly I stuck with the ordinary supermarket stuff after that... maybe that was your problem after all.


----------



## Rom

While on the subject of the Espressi Starter pack, what order should I drink them in? Or should I close my eyes and have a lucky dip? They might be here tomorrow 'excited' I've never had a blend from HasBean so I'm looking forward to these. The new bags look smart too


----------



## hotmetal

As ridiculous as it sounds, I *still* haven't got round to ordering from Hasbean after all this time. I blame DSOL, LSOL and various special offers or members-who-roast that have kept me from Steve's Stunning Stash. I'll get the espresso taster pack at some point - sounds like a good place to start.

Slamm, in theory, ultra filtered milk like C'dale should last a bit longer as they've filtered out many of the micro-organisms in it. This also may account for why it steams/foams well (the protein chains are not being broken down). The fresher the milk the better it behaves. I found it easy to work with but decided in the end that the 'signature' clean taste was too distracting. Back on normal semi now.


----------



## Wes78

I opened the Vincent Paye beans yesterday.

They are lovely and sweet as promised. Very bright as an espresso!

The americano this morning is particularly good.


----------



## MildredM

Rom said:


> While on the subject of the Espressi Starter pack, what order should I drink them in? Or should I close my eyes and have a lucky dip? They might be here tomorrow 'excited' I've never had a blend from HasBean so I'm looking forward to these. The new bags look smart too


Happy New Hasbeans today! Lucky dip or read the notes and decide if you want a challenge or not!!


----------



## Rom

MildredM said:


> Happy New Hasbeans today! Lucky dip or read the notes and decide if you want a challenge or not!!


They just arrived









i love the sound of the Vincent tasting notes.

The tasting notes for the others must be on the website, off to look!


----------



## Rom

Decision made:

1st - Red Giant

2nd - White Dwarf

3rd - Black Hole

4th - Vincent Paye


----------



## slamm

hotmetal said:


> Slamm, in theory, ultra filtered milk like C'dale should last a bit longer as they've filtered out many of the micro-organisms in it.


Yes, that's what I thought. Maybe it's more the effectiveness of the pasteurisation that affects the shelf life though rather than the filtering, I really don't know. I only tried it once so it was hardly conclusive and it probably would have been past the bb date anyway.


----------

